# Some new LED lighting added with custom light bar



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

This winter it looks as if I'm going to be doing more snow clearing than normal. I got two more contracts and considering most of my seat time is in complete darkness I wanted to have the best possible lighting I could find. After much research I found a company in the US that sold the lights I was looking for.

Now the next thing I had to do was design a light bar mount on the Kubota 5740 that would also accept the alley lights. I went with some 7/8th aluminum pipe. As you can see by the photo's I bent it to fit the contour of the cab. I machined end caps to give it a finished look. The next step was to mount it to the cab. I removed the mirrors so I wouldn't burn up the plastic bushings in the mounts then I made additional tabs to accept the light bar. I removed the roof and installed a new NAPA lighted switch in the head liner and ran the wiring. The 20' light will take 8 amps and the 2" will take.8 of an amp to run. The difference in lighting is astonishing. I'll let the photo's tell the rest of the story. Check out the link. if there's something you like email or call Matt and he'll set you up with some top quality lighting. I'll let the photo's tell the rest of the story but I will say I won't be in the dark this coming winter  








































*Started off with this:*


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

*
This is with the top tractor lights on: *










*This is with just the new LED light bar on :shocked:*










*Front view:*










*Hope you enjoyed the post *


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that is some kind of lighting! You did a great job! I'd hate to meet you in a dark parking lot somewhere!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

As worklights LED's are hard to beat......great job & nicely fitted


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Wow, that is some kind of lighting! You did a great job! I'd hate to meet you in a dark parking lot somewhere!





MBTRAC said:


> As worklights LED's are hard to beat......great job & nicely fitted


Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed seeing it. I decided to add a 15" LED to the rear as well so I fabricated a mount for it to add to the emergency light bar I built. here's how that turned out.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Some more pics.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Today the new rear 15" LED light arrived so I got it installed. I used weatherproof connectors on the light as well on most of the other lights I've installed. They use solderless connectors and work very well. Man this light is very bright. Now all I have to do is wait for some snow

Here's a few pics of the completed mod. Video will be coming soon


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Another awesome fabrication and install job, my friend. I'll have to drop in for a visit soon. Bye


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen lighting comparisons before on other forums. Those LED's kick butt no doubt about that, and draw far fewer watts in the process.

Excellent job of adding them and having them look like they belong there.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen lighting comparisons before on other forums. Those LED's kick butt no doubt about that, and draw far fewer watts in the process.

Excellent job of adding them and having them look like they belong there.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Another awesome fabrication and install job, my friend. I'll have to drop in for a visit soon. Bye


Thanks my buddy. Drop by anytime. I think you know where I live 



thirdroc17 said:


> I've seen lighting comparisons before on other forums. Those LED's kick butt no doubt about that, and draw far fewer watts in the process.
> 
> Excellent job of adding them and having them look like they belong there.


Thanks. Ya I'm pretty pleased with them although they'll only be used for off road. Appreciate you commenting. Thanks 

Well I got the time to do a video. Grab your popcorn because the vid is 23 minutes long. It shows the mods I've done on the tractor plus a demo of the lights. 


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0MTFZDmgziU[/ame]


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

All I can say is-----WOW. I looked over your way from P.E.I. and I think I could see that tractor going down the road!!!Lol. Where did you get the wiper senser kit?And why aren't these standard on all tractors? I like the wheel nut covers.I picked up some for my Montana from "Big Rig Chrome Shop"(they have lots of shiney truck stuff) How many lanes do you clear each storm?Nice tractor,cool video,and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

randym99 said:


> All I can say is-----WOW. I looked over your way from P.E.I. and I think I could see that tractor going down the road!!!Lol. Where did you get the wiper senser kit?And why aren't these standard on all tractors? I like the wheel nut covers.I picked up some for my Montana from "Big Rig Chrome Shop"(they have lots of shiney truck stuff) How many lanes do you clear each storm?Nice tractor,cool video,and thanks for sharing it.



Thanks Randy. The automatic wiper system is made by Rain Tracker. It is intended for automotive use and when I went to order it the tech guys at Rain Tracker said they wouldn't know how to hook it up to a Kubota so then the challenge was on and I had to make it work  Its a fantastic system. No more reaching up turning the wipers on an off all the time. Now the wipers look after themselves. I agree with you. It should be standard on tractors or at least have intermittent wipes. 

I've never seen a Montana here in NL but I love the look of them. If you can attach a few pics of your tractor. Would enjoy seeing it. I clear five commercial lots and about 6 private driveways. Our own drive is 400 feet so the tractor comes in handy. I used to do it in a 4X4 truck but I retired the truck in 2008 and bought a new Kubota 4240. Used it or two years then made a deal with Kubota and sold the 4240 to my buddy then ordered this Kubota 5740. It only has 79 hours on it yet but with the additions I've added it's a really nice machine to operate. 

Great to know we got a member from P.E.I on here. Thanks for posting. Bye
Cheers. Paul


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Wildfire.A few pics for ya.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

randym99 said:


> Hey Wildfire.A few pics for ya.


Very nice. Love the styling of those machines. Different looking FEL and I've never seen a blade like that. whats the story on it? Thanks for the photo's.Hope you get more snow than we are getting so far. The only seat time I get is snow clearing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you think they make smaller versions of these lights for Garden tractors?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks.It has been a great little tractor so far.I don't work it like some would but for my uses it's perfect.The Loader is actually made in Canada supposedly.Guess they make em for alot of the C U T tractor makers?The blade is a "snow sport" knock-off that I built for my own use from stuff I had laying around.It is an H-frame made from tubing and plate that slips into the 2"x2"reseiver hitch of any rig.The blade made from 1"x2" tubing is covered with a sheet of 1/4" alum.The blade with it's rubber bottom edge just hangs on and is pushed by the H-frame.When backing it rolls back on to some lift legs and raises enough so you don't drag snow back with ya.I used it on a tahoe I owned .With the other slip on the bucket blade I made this one doesn't get much use now.I may make a hitch for the s-Blazer I have now and try it someday?


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Do you think they make smaller versions of these lights for Garden tractors?


You could use the 2" ones I used for alley lights. Great quality. Very bright and low power consumption. You'll notice them in my photo. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIGID-Indus...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f1d3b8b34&vxp=mtr


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

randym99 said:


> Thanks.It has been a great little tractor so far.I don't work it like some would but for my uses it's perfect.The Loader is actually made in Canada supposedly.Guess they make em for alot of the C U T tractor makers?The blade is a "snow sport" knock-off that I built for my own use from stuff I had laying around.It is an H-frame made from tubing and plate that slips into the 2"x2"reseiver hitch of any rig.The blade made from 1"x2" tubing is covered with a sheet of 1/4" alum.The blade with it's rubber bottom edge just hangs on and is pushed by the H-frame.When backing it rolls back on to some lift legs and raises enough so you don't drag snow back with ya.I used it on a tahoe I owned .With the other slip on the bucket blade I made this one doesn't get much use now.I may make a hitch for the s-Blazer I have now and try it someday?



Cool. Never seen one like it. Easy hook up. The blade on my rig was on my old 1939 GMC pickup for 13 years. It's an Arctic poly blade. Nothing sticks to it. It was a bit of work to make it fit but its really good and its used commercially.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a photo of my old truck. Never painted and still used to tow my welding unit around. 





















This is what the old truck is used for these days.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Another awesome fabrication and install job,


X2

Did you make the front fenders too or are they factory ?


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

freshtiva said:


> X2
> 
> Did you make the front fenders too or are they factory ?


Thanks. Those fenders are made for the Kubota Grand L from the 3940 to the 5740. Below the 3940 models they wont fit due to the smaller front Axel. They aren't made by Kubota but are offered as an option only by the Kubota dealers in Canada. They run a little better than $600. for the set including the hardware.


----------



## Joe Brannum (May 11, 2009)

Wildfire1,
Great job on the lights and all that you did to make them look so great.
Could you post some info on the pipe bender in photo 6? would like to look into getting one like it for some projects I have kicking around in my home shop.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Joe Brannum said:


> Wildfire1,
> Great job on the lights and all that you did to make them look so great.
> Could you post some info on the pipe bender in photo 6? would like to look into getting one like it for some projects I have kicking around in my home shop.
> Thanks
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Ive got benders here that range from $20 - $15.000. Lucky for you this one was not that expensive. It's not one that I use a lot but its a good bender. 
Here's an eBay link that should give you all the info. I didn't get mine from there but I'm just supplying the link or the info. 

Cheers. Paul

*Note: seller states the case can't be used for storage. Not true. Mine is used for storage for years. He's trying to sell a bender with a defective case. These cases are actually very nice when not broken. *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PORTABLE-IN...209365?pt=BI_Pipe_Benders&hash=item35c3152455


----------



## Joe Brannum (May 11, 2009)

Paul,
Thanks for the info. It looks like a great kit and would give me something to get in trouble with, will have to start saving up for it.
Now that I know what it looks like and who makes it .
Joe


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Joe Brannum said:


> Paul,
> Thanks for the info. It looks like a great kit and would give me something to get in trouble with, will have to start saving up for it.
> Now that I know what it looks like and who makes it .
> Joe


Your kindly welcome Joe. Just make sure you have something substantial to bolt it to then your good to go. Welcome to the site. 
Cheers. Paul


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Wildfire1 said:


> You could use the 2" ones I used for alley lights. Great quality. Very bright and low power consumption. You'll notice them in my photo.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIGID-Industries-Dually-FLOOD-PAIR-2-LED-Light-Offroad-ATV-UTV-Motorcycle-20211-/271073381172?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f1d3b8b34&vxp=mtr


I really like that light bar. I have been thinking of mounting something like that on the bottom of the top rail of my ROPS (open station) and then 2 smaller spot light type at the corners. On the light bar, I assume it could then swivel forward or backward?


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

JoeBuyer said:


> I really like that light bar. I have been thinking of mounting something like that on the bottom of the top rail of my ROPS (open station) and then 2 smaller spot light type at the corners. On the light bar, I assume it could then swivel forward or backward?


Sounds good. You can get the single row LED light bar as well and it woud be a lower profile and work out looking super clean on the ROPS. If your looking for a good quality light send Andy in California an email. Tell him Paul in Newfoundland, Canada sent you. He'll look after you and if your in the US you'll get free shipping. 
Here's his email: [email protected]


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Wildfire1 said:


> Sounds good. You can get the single row LED light bar as well and it woud be a lower profile and work out looking super clean on the ROPS. If your looking for a good quality light send Andy in California an email. Tell him Paul in Newfoundland, Canada sent you. He'll look after you and if your in the US you'll get free shipping.
> Here's his email: [email protected]


I see that, very nice. These guys make great looking lights in nice configurations. I didn't see a spotlight on the website, maybe I missed it. I have a backhoe on the back and FEL on the front and sometimes need to work past dark. The row lights on the ROP would work well for flipping front to back, depending on which end I am working.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

JoeBuyer said:


> I see that, very nice. These guys make great looking lights in nice configurations. I didn't see a spotlight on the website, maybe I missed it. I have a backhoe on the back and FEL on the front and sometimes need to work past dark. The row lights on the ROP would work well for flipping front to back, depending on which end I am working.


Yep. Just shoot Andy an email and he'll hook you up with what ever you need. For anyone in Canada Andy can get your lights to you with all the brokerage fees taken care of as well so what you pay is the final price. No surprises at the door. Paul


----------



## bolensman72 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! An awesome job. I love everything you did to your tractor. Your a very talented man. And your acting skills are great also. lol


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

bolensman72 said:


> Wow! An awesome job. I love everything you did to your tractor. Your a very talented man. And your acting skills are great also. lol


Thank you very much. I appreciate your kind words on my tractor and my work. I still got some work to do on my acting though


----------

